# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Stage

## davanzu21

Ik loop nu stage op een van de hartafdeling in een Academisch ziekenhuis :P

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu,

Gefeliciteerd!
In welk Academisch Ziekenhuis loop je stage en hoelang mag je stage lopen?
Heel veel succes!

----------


## davanzu21

In het AMC voor 10 weken.........

----------

